# Raised Paver Patio



## ryankelsey (Apr 8, 2012)

No love? Anyone?


----------



## coderguy (Jan 10, 2011)

versa-lok has a great set of youtube videos that cover the full build of the retaining wall; including back fill. 

As for your second question, I don't understand how the slope will keep the pavers from being flush with the retaining wall... Your patio will slop towards the retaining wall; with the last row of pavers ending up flush with the top of the wall...


----------

